# The Kwans of Tang Soo, a new book by Len Losik is for sale at Amazon.com



## llosik (Apr 7, 2003)

The Kwans of Tang Soo Do describes the history of the creation of Tang Soo Do, it's evolution into Tae Kwon Do and Soo Bahk Do. 

Also included in details for each of the early Korean kwans and the kwan founders. 

Included are the Hyungs for each kwan either before they converted to Tae Kwon Do or after.

There are also 3 pages of tables that show Hyung to Kata conversion.

Best Regards

Len Losik


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by llosik _
> *There are also 3 pages of tables that show Hyung to Kata conversion.*



You mean, the original Japanese kata?


----------



## llosik (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, the original Okinawan or Japanese Kata that the Korean hyung was made from.


----------

